# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  امتحان رائع

## اسراء الماحى

*ألف شكر لحضرتك  دكتوره شيماء على الامتحان الرائع ... بجد امتحان الجنائى النهارده كان جميل جدا وكمان طريقة وضع حضرتك للامتحان عجبتنى كتيييير لأنها ببساطة بتعتمد على مدى استيعاب الطالب للماده وفهمه ليها مش حفظه للماده بدون فهم .... خالص تحياتى*  :M20(32):  :S22:

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

